

Playing Atari with Deep Reinforcement Learning - bentoner
http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.5602

======
valtron
A former coworker did his master's thesis on playing Atari games using RL.
Here's a video of it learning to play Freeway:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44CilPmlimQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44CilPmlimQ)

